# ADDING FONTS TO EXCEL



## SILVER SURFER

Hello first time here, so hi to all, After cleaning my computer out completely and reformatting everything again i seem to be without to vital fonts for the bills in my company. they are BRADLEY HAND ITC & BERLIN SANS FS DEMI is there anybody that can tell me how to do this and do i need to purchase these or it also possible to take them from another computer by way of CD and installing them to mine ????????


----------



## shajueasow

Welcome to the board.
If they are free with some softwares that you use, then you can copy those files from another system and then through File>"Install New Font" Option in the FONTS directory you  should be able to install it in your computer too.
OTherwise purchase them and install them in the same manner.


----------



## SILVER SURFER

Thank you for your reply but the INSTALL NEW FONTS option in file i can not find but the ACQUIRE TEXT is this the same ????? if not how do i get the install new fonts option in file 

Also if i accutly get this thing working where can i download free fonts as all the free font web pages want paying for there services


----------



## Norie

I did a google search for BRADLEY HAND ITC and found many hits that offered downloads of the font.

Some did charge but others didn't.

I downloaded the font from one site, unzipped the file, dragged it to the Fonts folder and now it's available in all my apps.


----------



## SILVER SURFER

Sorry for being stupid but where do i find the FONTS FOLDER i´ve been using this programme for 3 years everything was set up for me and i´ve never had to change anything to all. 

If it would be possible to send me the address of the free font web site that would be very helpfull well at least if i can sort this font thing out anyway


----------



## SILVER SURFER

Please if anybody could offer additional help


----------



## Scott Huish

It's not in Excel, it's in Windows.

Click on Start, Settings, Control Panel, Fonts
Under the File menu here, there is Install New Font
Navigate to where your fonts are located, select the fonts you want and click OK.


----------

